# NCAAW scores & stuff



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

November 10, 2006​#1 ranked Maryland was in a dogfight with Middle Tennessee...but yeah, Maryland won *80-76*.

#2 ranked North Caroina raped East Tennesse, *96-35*.
*freshman* Jessica Breland- 18pts, 14rebs
LaToya Pringle- 18pts, 11 rebs
Ivory Latta- 13pts
Rashanda McCants- 11pts
--- --- -- -- -- - - - - --- --- - - - - --- -- --- -- -- 
*#12* Arizona State 87, Nebraska 60
*#14* Texas A&M 72, Pepperdine 48
Nebraska 60, *#13 *Arizona St. 87
Washington State 51, *#15 *Kentucky 80
*#18* New Mexico 74, Florida Atlantic 44
North Texas 47, *#19 *Baylor 84
Long Beach State 50, *#22* USC 85
Idaho State 50, *#24* Brigham Young 73


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

November 11, 2006​Northwestern 49, *#6* Duke 102​


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Paris' record-setting double-double lifts No. 3 Oklahoma 

Top-ranked Terps extend banner celebration with a rout 

No. 2 UNC beats Winston Salem in dominating fashion  

other scores for 11/12/06 


Scores for 11/13/06


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

_No. 10_ LSU over Louisiana-Lafayette 65-31
LSU- Sylvia Fowles 20pts, 13rebs

_No. 8_ UConn 81 Colgate 37
*Tina Charles- 18pts, 17rebs, 5blks*
Freshman pulls down 17 boards for UConn 



other Top 25 scores


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

I'm too damn lazy sooooo:
Top 25 scores 

A few noteables...
No. 23 New Mexico beat No. 25 Texas, 63-60
No. 20 USC falls to South Dakota State, 67-63

Oh yeah....the 6-foot-9 freshman carried her team to a win...Allyssa DeHaan 


blah, blah, blah


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Check this out...Liberty over Virginia at VA...

They must be going Frazee Crazee in Lynchburg...LOL.

http://www.libertyflames.com/index.cfm?PID=10869&newsID=857&TeamID=7


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

4ever_bball_fan said:


> Check this out...Liberty over Virginia at VA...
> 
> They must be going Frazee Crazee in Lynchburg...LOL.
> 
> http://www.libertyflames.com/index.cfm?PID=10869&newsID=857&TeamID=7


dang, 37 and 15!! 
impressive


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

I know im late on this but I've been busy with Final Exams, soooo.....


*Top 25 Rankings*​
Texas rolls over Southern, 71-*23*
No. 22 Texas dominates with defense



> Connecticut faced its first test of the season and passed.
> Renee Montgomery matched her career high with 26 points and No. 7 Connecticut beat ninth-ranked Purdue 66-55 on Thursday night.
> Huskies overcome late charge by Boilermakers





> The Lady Vols' class included three top-12 recruits, including Scout.com's No. 2 overall.
> 
> Defending champion Maryland's class included the sister of Chicago Bulls' guard Andre Barrett as well as the sister of former Terrapin Marché Strickland.
> 
> ...





> The Lancers (4-4) never led and tied the game for just over a minute - Becky Fernandes made a jumper to tie it 2-2 with 16:25 to play in the first half. Ohio State responded with a 39-7 run to end the first half and never led by fewer than 28 points in the second half. "They are an excellent team with a little bit of everything," Bass said. "They have a shooter, a driver, a post player, rebounders, and they attack."
> Longwood women's basketball coach Pamela Bass wanted to use the game against Ohio State to show her players what she hopes the Lancers will become.





> Three women's basketball players signed NCAA letters of intent Wednesday with Oklahoma on the day the Sooners learned they had received a No. 3 preseason ranking.
> Sooners sign Roethlisberger's sis, two others to letters


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

#4 Tennesse vs. #2 North Carolina

Results: pending


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

#4 Tennesse vs. #2 North Carolina

Results: UNC over TENN, 70-57

Top 25 Scores from 12/3/06


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

I only got to see the closing minutes of the game, but my brother wants a Lady Vols cap before we go over to see Tenn play the Lady Longhorns in a couple of weeks...Parker has a new fan, LOL.

Larkins is my GIRL!!! Number Two, in Baby Blue! Wish I could have seen her play last night.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

^^Larkins was a beast in that game (at least in the 2nd half)

USA TODAY/ESPN women's basketball coaches' poll


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Random:

Notre Dame rallies past No. 10 Purdue

 Top-ranked Terrapins continue best start in 24 years


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Sophomore blocks seven shots to lead No. 16 Bears 


> Ashley Walker had 17 points, 11 rebounds and a career-high seven blocks as No. 16 California rolled past Fresno State 77-62 on Thursday night.


Stunner: Middle Tennessee State upsets No. 8 Georgia



> Amber Holt's performance Thursday night - 21 points, four rebounds, four steals and three assists in 40 minutes - was just what Georgia coach Andy Landers had in mind when he signed her to a scholarship last summer.


Duke hands Vanderbilt its first loss of the season



> Up by nine points late, No. 4 Duke took advantage of an intentional foul and a technical foul to get eight unanswered points in 11 seconds and go on to a 69-48 victory over No. 11 Vanderbilt on Thursday night.


*AP Top5*
Maryland
North Carolina
Oklahoma
Duke
Ohio State


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Rutgers freshman Epiphany Prince puts up 22pts, 10reb, 5ast in an OT win over Mississippi, 89-84.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Women's Top 25 Capsules


> *Women's Top 25 Capsules *
> December 17, 2006
> 
> NORMAN, Okla. (AP) -- Courtney Paris had 20 points and 13 rebounds -- her 37th straight double-double -- and *No. 3 Oklahoma *set a school record for defensive prowess in an *82-36 victory over Northern Colorado *on Sunday.
> ...


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Women's Top 25 Capsules


> *Women's Top 25 Capsules*
> December 19, 2006
> 
> CANCUN, Mexico (AP) -- Alison Bales scored 15 points to lead *No. 4 Duke to a 55-46 win over No. 25 Bowling Green* in the Caribbean Classic Tournament on Tuesday.
> ...


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Women's Top 25 Capsules


> December 22, 2006
> 
> CANCUN, Mexico (AP) -- Lindsey Harding scored 22 points to lead *Duke to a 72-51 victory Thursday over Pittsburgh *in the final game of the Caribbean Classic Tournament.
> 
> ...


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

haha, damn. been a while




> *Latta's 3-pointer breaks tie for No. 2 UNC*
> / Associated Press
> Posted: 34 minutes ago
> *
> ...


http://msn.foxsports.com/wcbk/story/6373376


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Courtney Paris had 41pts and 19rebs yesterday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WooOOOoOOOOOOOOooWWW!!

Oklahoma State *63* at Oklahoma *78*
http://msn.foxsports.com/wcbk/boxscore?gameId=200702040444


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

No. 3 Tennessee pulls away from Georgia
73-57


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Duke *64* North Carolina *53*


> CHAPEL HILL, N.C. (AP) - Duke was here before, carrying the No. 1 ranking onto its biggest rival's home court - only to have North Carolina snatch it away.
> 
> Not this time. By twice turning back the Tar Heels' late comeback attempts, these determined Blue Devils wouldn't let it happen again.
> 
> ...


http://msn.foxsports.com/wcbk/story/6456562


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

*Drexel beats Northeastern in record 5 OTs*

*Drexel beats Northeastern in record 5 OTs*



> PHILADELPHIA (AP) - Gabriela Marginean scored a school-record 47 points and Drexel beat Northeastern 98-90 in five overtimes Thursday night in the longest game in NCAA women's basketball history.
> 
> The 65-minute game eclipsed the previous record of four overtimes, which occurred 11 times, most recently between Northern Illinois and Bowling Green on Feb. 18, 2004. Northern Illinois won that game 102-97.
> 
> ...


http://msn.foxsports.com/wcbk/story/6497048


----------

